# Big Hero 6



## Justin (Oct 27, 2014)

How is this not already a thread? I'm disappointed in you all!! We had a massive Frozen thread last year...

Big Hero 6 is WDAS' next feature film due in theatres in just over a week in the states, and in late January in the UK. It's very loosely based on an old niche Marvel comic series, but it's being treated as Disney franchise and isn't developed by Marvel. Here's the official synopsis: 



> From Walt Disney Animation Studios, the team behind _Frozen_ and _Wreck-It Ralph_, comes _Big Hero 6_, an action-packed comedy-adventure about the special bond that develops between Baymax (voice of Scott Adsit), a plus-sized inflatable robot,and prodigy Hiro Hamada (voice of Ryan Potter). When a devastating event befalls the city of San Fransokyo and catapults Hiro into the midst of danger, he turns to Baymax and his close friends adrenaline junkie Go Go Tomago (voice of Jamie Chung), neatnik Wasabi (voice of Damon Wayans Jr.), chemistry whiz Honey Lemon (voice of Genesis Rodriguez) and fanboy Fred (voice of T.J. Miller). Determined to uncover the mystery, Hiro transforms his friends into a band of high-tech heroes called Big Hero 6.



And here's the latest trailer:






I've made a series of signatures for the next 10 days until the release so keep an eye on that.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the source material but looking forward to the movie regardless!! Yay cute giant robots!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

This is actually my first time hearing about.

I found the plot of the trailer better from 0:00 - 1:07, but good.

I can't wait to see all the signatures you made haha.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks cute and funny, might check it out once it hits theaters.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so annoyed with the release gap between the US and the UK.  Now I have to do everything I can to avoid spoilers, darn.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm so annoyed with the release gap between the US and the UK.  *Now I have to do everything I can to avoid spoilers, darn.*



Ugh and with the internet this is almost possible. They should do an international release! 


Also, I need a Baymax. He's adorable. <3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2014)

OMIIGASSSH MAH FAVE
I'm gonna watch this with my boyfriend xoxo


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 27, 2014)

~

I've been looking forward to this since the Disney page on facebook starting posting concept art!  It looks so cool!  I think I only have one critique of what I've seen so far, but it's small and doesn't matter ERMEGUSHIMEXCITE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

I didn't know that Frozen had a huge thread.

But here's my assumptions.

Based on modern times in Disney animation, Frozen is more Tangled, as Big Hero 6 is to Wreck-it-Ralph. And those earlier films of the same studio...I don't see their match-ups. They're all independent.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 27, 2014)

I MUST SEE THIS MOVIE THE DAY IT COMES OUTTTTTTT


----------



## lazuli (Oct 27, 2014)

i loved this movie when i saw the trailer oh my god i NEED to see it. i must


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 27, 2014)

~

I gotta say, Wreck it Ralph is one of my favorite movies.  Frozen, not so much, but Wreck it Ralph WRECKS MY FEELS.  That being said, I was still pleased with Frozen, and it makes me hopeful for the future of Disney.  I like that they are poking fun at their own, old tropes, (like when Anna sang a love song with Hans, and how Hans was the villain).  And honestly, this movie looks nice because there's not really a big romantic thing going on, or so it seems.  So I'm kind of hoping...that they'll do something different again.  It's nice.  It's a breath of fresh Disney and I'm loving it.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm really excited for this movie!


----------



## oranje (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to the movie!  I think the characters are cute (especially Baymax and Honey Lemon), the villain looks cool, and I really love the mixed setting of San Francisco/Tokyo.


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh my god. This is who that Honey Lemon was from one of your previous sigs Justin. I remember seeing her but didn't recognize any film she was in.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> So I'm kind of hoping...that they'll do something different again.  It's nice.  It's a breath of fresh Disney and I'm loving it.



Mhm! I'm loving this new "era" of Disney films recently.



Stina said:


> Oh my god. This is who that Honey Lemon was from one of your previous sigs Justin. I remember seeing her but didn't recognize any film she was in.



Hahaha yes!!! The prophecy was foretold!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 27, 2014)

The Japanese aspects/people in the film is what sold me.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> The Japanese aspects/people in the film is what sold me.



The fictional city the film is based in is actually a melding of Tokyo and San Fransisco together called San Fransokyo!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

WE DONT TALK ABOUT WRECK-IT RALPH WITHOUT ME, AKA _THE BIGGEST FAN EVER_
BEST MOVIE EVER

i think the main character of Big Hero 6 is SO SUPER CUTE WOWIE WOW.... er... the kid, not the robot, that is. the plot is intriguing to me, i am considering seeing it! it doesnt quite catch my eye like frozen or WiR did, mostly because at this juncture the robot irritates me, but there is PLENTY of room for me to change my mind. especially with it being from the same creators, i think they will do another splendid job. i am very eager for release! qvq


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 27, 2014)

This is the first Disney movie I actually hate without any context or particular reason, it just rubs me the wrong way and I don't know why. I'm normally one of the biggest advocates for Disney, even for their crappy sequels.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> This is the first Disney movie I actually hate without any context or particular reason, it just rubs me the wrong way and I don't know why. I'm normally one of the biggest advocates for Disney, even for their crappy sequels.



You didn't see the movie. Don't judge before it even comes out. When you see the movie, you can give your honest opinion. Also, you might think the opposite once you watch the movie.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 27, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You didn't see the movie. Don't judge before it even comes out. When you see the movie, you can give your honest opinion. Also, you might think the opposite once you watch the movie.



I might, but I have no plans to see it, obviously. The purpose of trailers is to give you a glimpse into the content of the film. I have seen the trailers and understand that it's based off of a comic. I am simply not interested, and I think it is geared towards a specific audience. I just happen to not be in that audience. I didn't say it was a BAD film, I just don't like what I've seen of it is all. Probably just not my taste.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 27, 2014)

is the area really called san fransokyo?? that's so dumb. why dont they take aspects from both cities and come up with a better name. its DUMB.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 27, 2014)

Justin said:


> The fictional city the film is based in is actually a melding of Tokyo and San Fransisco together called San Fransokyo!



Nice! I dig it!


----------



## Eldin (Oct 27, 2014)

I probably won't see it in theatres (not that it doesn't look good!), but when I saw the trailer my first thought was that the characters kind of looked like adult versions of the Earth kids from Astro Boy. I know they're not, it's just the similar animation, but the girl with the purple streak in her hair could definitely be the young girl from AB. I'm sure I'd like this movie, I'll probably see it at some point when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 27, 2014)

This looks like a cool movie. I loved Wreck-It-Ralph and Frozen was okay. I love the trailer where he's holding the kitty. I can hardly wait.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

heard of this before
want to watch it when it comes out.....
but that's in december 26...and...sadly..i won't be in the country when it comes out :- (

the robot is adorable as heck.


----------



## kassie (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks really good. Hoping to see it the day it comes out here.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

This movie doesn't look interesting so I don't plan on watching it.


----------



## Campy (Oct 28, 2014)

First time I've heard of it, but it looks fun! I greatly enjoyed Frozen, Tangled and Wreck-it Ralph, so I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2014)

Bump bump bump!

In theatres tomorrow!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Emily (Nov 6, 2014)

I havent even heard of this in the uk, what?


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2014)

Emily said:


> I havent even heard of this in the uk, what?



Comes out in the UK a bit later in late January, so that's probably why.


----------



## Delphine (Nov 6, 2014)

So excited for this movie, but have to wait until late February to see it... more than three months after the US... My life sucks.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been pretty excited for this movie, but I shouldn't have watched the trailer.
Now I know too much.  ( = 3 =) 
But, I'm still going to see it! Though I said that about book of life and I haven't gotten to see that yet i am a detriment to my craft why do i still exist


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 6, 2014)

The Japanese trailer is so much better than the American one. 
I hope I can find I a way to watch this movie in Japanese one day because it sounds so cute in Japanese. 




But I'm going to see it tonight!! So excited :3


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

THE MOVIE IS IN CREDITS RIGHT NOW AND OMG. GUYS. GO SEE THIS MOVIE PLEEEEEASE.

*Edit:* There's an after credits scene! Make sure to stay until the VERY end.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 7, 2014)

I really didn't like frozen or tangled so I was disappointed at the 'from the creators of' part but this looks cute and really well done. I hope it does well.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoo!!! It's out now!


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 7, 2014)

Aaah, first time I've heared of it. I watched the trailers and it looks good. ;u; I'm now convinced to watch this when it comes out here!


----------



## Murray (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought I was gonna like this but after seeing the trailer the ghost looks flappy and annoying


----------



## kassie (Nov 7, 2014)

Excited! I was hoping to see it this weekend but doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'll be checking back to see what others thought of the movie, though.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> I thought I was gonna like this but after seeing the trailer the ghost looks flappy and annoying



Not a ghost. A robot.
Also this movie is fantastic. Way better than their recent Frozen, if you ask me. In many ways, Baymax is one of the best characters in the entire thing. 
Not trying to invalidate your opinion, but I hope you'll give the movie a chance before writing it off completely without giving it a chance.


----------



## Murray (Nov 7, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Not a ghost. A robot.
> Also this movie is fantastic. Way better than their recent Frozen, if you ask me. In many ways, Baymax is one of the best characters in the entire thing.
> Not trying to invalidate your opinion, but I hope you'll give the movie a chance before writing it off completely without giving it a chance.



Already been written off sorry


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> Already been written off sorry



That's unfortunate. You're missing out!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

CRIES
i need to see it after school oh my god
i asked my mom a few days ago and she said PERHAPS we can see it


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2014)

So I saw the premiere last night...

*GO SEE IT!!!*

The short before it, Feast, is equally as fantastic.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2014)

I've heard great things about it already.
I will probably catching a showing this weekend.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 7, 2014)

I have to watch this. This might be one of the first movies I watch since what feels like forever.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Justin said:


> So I saw the premiere last night...
> 
> *GO SEE IT!!!*
> 
> The short before it, Feast, is equally as fantastic.



Did you stay for the after credits scene?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm going to see it tonight!!!!!! Woo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hipster (Nov 7, 2014)

Watching it today! SO excited


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Did you stay for the after credits scene?



YES! I always wait after the credits for Disney movies.


----------



## Capella (Nov 7, 2014)

i already made a big hero 6 thread +(((((((


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

My sis works at Disneyland and they gave them promotional merchandise like a Halloween basket.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2014)

I need to watch this!


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

IM GOING TO WATCH IT TOMORROW . . .


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

I haven't seen it, but my brother and sister has.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw it last night. I was already emotional from the clip Feast before the movie started and then the entire film was just /// AMAZING. I love it so much. My goal is to see it at least 5 times I'm theaters. Also, I want my own Baymax now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> I saw it last night. I was already emotional from the clip Feast before the movie started and then the entire film was just /// AMAZING. I love it so much. My goal is to see it at least 5 times I'm theaters. Also, I want my own Baymax now.



ME TOO
FEAST WAS SO CUTE

really cute movie everyone watch it right now


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 8, 2014)

THIS IS THE BEST DISNEY MOVIE I HAVE SEEN IN A VERY LONG TIME


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

I should watch it but...

I dunno I just don't feel like going to the movies


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 9, 2014)

I CRIED AT LEAST 15 TIMES

IF YOU WERE ON THE FENCE ABOUT IT, DONT WORRY THE COMMERCIALS MADE IT LOOK TERRIBLE BUT IT WAS ACTUALLY FANTASTIC OH MY GOD

A+++++++ SO GREAT IM ALL SOBBY AND EMOTIONAL

I ENDED UP LOVING BAYMAX I KNEW ID CHANGE MY MIND GKLFJAFKSLDJGDFhfghgfhfhsgdfhdfgfg [sobs into hands!!!!!!! a lot!!!!!]


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I CRIED AT LEAST 15 TIMES
> 
> IF YOU WERE ON THE FENCE ABOUT IT, DONT WORRY THE COMMERCIALS MADE IT LOOK TERRIBLE BUT IT WAS ACTUALLY FANTASTIC OH MY GOD
> 
> ...



basically me after seeing it


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm seeing this one Wednesday so I only skimmed but I'm really happy to see it's as great as I hoped it would be so now I'm really excited and I'll probably cry. (AND I GET TO TAKE ANOTHER PICTURE WITH THE BIG MASCOTS AGAIN AND YES.)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 10, 2014)

I wasn't the most excited for this when they originally showed the trailer and stuff but then I found out about the actors that play Tadashi and Hiro. Ryan Potter, who plays Hiro, is half Japanese half Caucasian. Daniel Henney, who plays Tadashi, is half Korean half Irish. It makes me really happy that they hired actors whose ethnicities match their characters.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I should watch it but...
> 
> I dunno I just don't feel like going to the movies



~
Same.  I don't have real life friends, and I hate going out in public alone.


----------

